# UPC or SKY... unsure



## kojak (24 Mar 2011)

Hi,
Living in galway (city) and I am currently with UPC and am thinking of changing to sky but unsure what to do with broadband/phone etc.. I Wish sky had the full package too.
Anyway when I rang UPC to cancel they obviously lowered price for me (as expected they would) 
UPC are offering : all my channels (except sky movies/sports etc), recorder HD box with 11 channels some I would never prob watch like eurosport however must be a better picture for all channels cos of the hdmi cable I assume, 20GB broadband wireless, and phone line (no free calls just basic) for €60 per month.

Sky have quoted me €38 for their service with their package again excluding sky sports/movies etc.. But they offer alot more channels with their HD+ BOX (41 I think).

To be honest I would love to change to sky for their tv I really would as I hate UPC service, but what kind of broadband and phone line could I get for €22 or less that will be as good as UPC ?
Does anyone know anything I don't before I sign up with one or the other...

Any suggestions and thoughts welcomed,

Thanks


----------



## kojak (25 Mar 2011)

Anyone ?


----------



## Leo (25 Mar 2011)

Please read the posting guidelines, do not bump threads.
Leo


----------

